# Check this out.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Picked this one up today, then went straight to the range.









...and did this to a 6" paper plate, at 10 yards










Man, love this full size APX. Feels great in the hand, and the trigger is very good for a striker gun. Now, to add the Centurion to the mix. 😀


----------



## caanuride (Mar 23, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Picked this one up today, then went straight to the range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Centurion is great!! You will love it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Hmmm.....thought I already commented?

Anyway- Man, you shoot better than me. I might get some on the plate. I do pretty good with the full size guns, but the micro pistols are a challenge for me.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice work for the maiden voyage. I am sure that group will shrink a bit as you get accustomed to the new piece!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks all! My birthday is coming up in a month and a half, and I am planning to buy my own BD gift, and look for a Centurion. These APX's are not going to win any beauty contest, even in my book, but man they sure shoot well.

This one had the medium grip installed, and after trying the small and the large, I will keep the medium one on there. The bore axis is really low on these, and follow ups are easy. Also, with the medium size grip on there, I can get the distal joint of my trigger finger, right smack over the center of the trigger...this is how I shoot best.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are good guns... We all know what a Beretta nut I am (owned 41 Berettas total, in the past 30 years)... And, the APX Centurion I previously had is what got me back into carrying striker fired guns. For like a decade, I had been all about DA/SA carry guns...

And, I have not been a Glock fan for many years. 

But I "discovered" the 5th Gen Glocks in 2020. And, I personally like my Gen 5 G19 more than the APX. I ended up selling the APX. The Gen 5 G19 just fits my hand better. Crazy, I know. But, that's why they make so many different models. We all like something different


----------

